
Ask HN: How do you persist your archived digital data for the long term? - pedro1976
Assuming you are one of those, that does not outsource data persistence to 3rd parties (cloud), what is your approach to persist digital data for the long term, 20 year and more.
======
iSloth
I’m assuming you mean personal data, such as family photos? I store onto a
local NAS, with offsite DVD-R of the important stuff.

Personally I still like writable disks as one copy, you can’t (within reason)
hack or accidentally delete something that’s offline in a safe most of the
time.

------
nikisweeting
Archivebox.io output saved to a zpool with raidz2 where I rotate out bad
drives as they fail over the years. Every 6 months I dump the whole folder to
Amazon Glacier, and I have an off-site back up in another city that’s also
updated less frequently.

------
thexa4
[https://perkeep.org/](https://perkeep.org/)

Designed for long term storage, supports multiple storage backends and can
replicate them.

------
Odenwaelder
For photos, print them and stow them away. Prints survive hundreds of years,
if done right. This should not be the only strategy, though.

